# pinarello dogma xc



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

http://http://www.todomtb.com/2012/07/dogma-xc-lo-nuevo-de-pinarello-para-el.html

el cuadro esta precioso!!! se nota a leguas el diseño italiano... comparese con paduano racing, frm bike y titici...

el cuadro esta precioso..bici completa le echo unos 6000euros de perdis!!!

se colgaron con esa suspension, de perdis le hubieran puesto una lefty, frm bike o kilo...

cual ira a ser el lanzamiento mas mencionado: este(primer pinarello mtb) o el sram xx1???


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

La bici tiene un diseño espectacular.

Pero una mtb, con espiritu Roadie ?

En lo personal yo nunca compraria una mtb con marca de bici de ruta.

Yo no se si sea el unico con este sentimiento, seria bueno que alguien mas opine.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*No es lo mismo , que lo mesmo....*

Ni quien dude de la calidad y diseño de una Pinarello en bicis de carretera , por otro lado en mountain bike el ticket to ride es otro , definitivamente no creo que el lanzamiento de la Dogma XC vaya a ser muy mencionado en el ambiente del mtb.

No siempre las marcas líderes en la bici de carretera o pista han tenido suerte cuando ingresan al mtb , Colnago que también es una referencia en las bicis de carretera no la ha hecho en el mtb.

Hay marcas que definitivamente compiten en ambos segmentos , no podía faltar Specialized , Trek , Giant, Cannondale y Scott y en un segundo término pondría a BMC, Orbea, Felt , Bianchi, Lapierre y Canyon de las que recuerdo ,seguramente me faltan otras ...

En mis años mozos cuando fuí ciclista de carretera se me caía la baba por las bicis italianas , con el mountain bike me sucede al revés volteado me gustan mas las mtbikes de aquí junto ...de los vecinos del norte .

Tengo la sensación y la impresión de que hablando de mountain bikes la gran mayoría se decanta por las bicis americanas no importa donde sean fabricadas sino el origen de la marca , en la misma Europa las marcas de élite americanas como Intense, Turner, Titus en su momento, Santacruz, Ibis, Pivot ,Yeti tienen un gran arraigo y aceptación y las compran bastante .

En contraparte en el ambiente de las road bikes en USA , el cual es realmente muy grande las bicis de carretera europeas tienen una gran demanda , así que todos coludos todos rabones .

Ahora hay cuatro marcas que nos guste o no tienen para dar y prestar en los dos segmentos, tanto en mtb como en road bikes y me refiero a Specialized, Trek, Giant y Cannondale , marcas como Trek tienen aquí en el país bicis de carretera económicas y que ya dan batalla para salir a pedalear en las carreteras en forma tranquila , de ninguna manera estoy diciendo que sirvan para la alta competencia , bueno en ciclismo de carretera en México ya tiene muchos años que no tenemos ciclistas de nivel internacional como en décadas pasadas....... bueno ni en mtb tampoco...

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

he tenido la oportunidad de ver y probar(en cuanto a bicis se refiere) de casi todo: mexicano, europeo, ******. definitivamente en cuanto xc hardtails los italianos hacen las mejores.

por hay comenta mi compañero dr. foes acerca de una mtb con espiritu roadie... 

me acuerdo a principios de los 90´s cuando solo habia dos tipos de bicis de montaña: hardtail y doble suspension; no habia bicis especificas(como xc, freeride, dh, dirtjump, etc) la bici de montaña era muy diferente a lo que se conocia como una bici de ruta. pero ahora que hay diferentes disciplinas de mtb la bicicleta que para xc hardtail cada vez se parece mas a una de ruta, me refiero a componentes, peso, materiales... podemos ver a pros con bicis de 7kgs, incluso con componentes de ruta como desviadores, etc. las mejores bicis de xc deben ser rapidas, ligeras y como lo hemos leido no estan hechas para soportar carrilla extrema(como una bici de ruta).

este cuadro pinarello es una verdadera belleza... no lo comprara pues siento que se va a convertir en la proxima s-works, todo mundo va a querer y tener una pero definitivamente mi proxima compra despues de mi cannondale sera una italiana; estoy entre paduano racing, titici y frm bike, claro: 27.5!

mi humilde opinion, aunque muy respetada la de mis expertos compañeros:thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Y sobre cual será el lanzamiento mas mencionado el de la Pinarello o el Sram XX1.

Yo creo que el de la Pinarello, va a pasar casi inadvertido. En cambio el Sram XX1 ese si va a dar mucho de que hablar.

De hecho la nueva Specialized Enduro S works, ya la trae de serie

2013 Specialized Mountain Bike Highlights - New S-Works Enduro XX1, Camber, Carve, More! - Bike Rumor


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mira, No es nada personal en contra de Pinerello.

Ya veo que eres de Mazatlan, yo no se, como se manejan en otros lugares, pero cuando menos aquí en la zona de GDL, hay un antagonismo entre los mtbikers de corazón y los bikers de ruta (roadies).

Este pudiera ser un buen tema de discusión en un thread.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rrl said:


> me acuerdo a principios de los 90´s cuando solo habia dos tipos de bicis de montaña........................... la bici de montaña era muy diferente a lo que se conocia como una bici de ruta. pero ahora que hay diferentes disciplinas de mtb la bicicleta que para xc hardtail cada vez se parece mas a una de ruta, me refiero a componentes, peso, materiales... podemos ver a pros con bicis de 7kgs..............
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Esta es la ultima Pinarello que merecio mi respeto.










De hecho, estuve tentado a comprar una Sestriere... pero es muy racing para lo que la quiero.
PINARELLO SESTRIERE FRAME SIZE 56 NOS NEW RARE VINTAGE CAMPAGNOLO | eBay


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rrl said:


> este cuadro pinarello es una verdadera belleza... no lo comprara pues siento que se va a convertir en la proxima s-works, todo mundo va a querer y tener una


Ok, no me cuentes entre los que quieren/van a querer una... De hecho, puedes tambien descontarme de entre los que sueñan con una S-Works.

En MTB posiblemente me llame mas la atencion la nueva Burner (ugh, lo dije pero no lo voy a volver a hacer) y de ruta, esta es mas la bici de mis sueños...










Solo con la salvedad de un grupo Campy Super-Record.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Ok, no me cuentes entre los que quieren/van a querer una... De hecho, puedes tambien descontarme de entre los que sueñan con una S-Works.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

A mi también me pueden descontar de los que sueñan con tener una Specialized S- works.


----------

